# Tool Salesman...



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to state up front that I work in a Modular Home Plant. We rent our tools from Ames.

Earlier this week a guy comes in and wants to sell us some Tape-Tec boxes. Brings in a brand-new in the box 12". So my foreman comes to me and asks me to look at it. So I do, looks almost identical to my Northstar boxes, just a diff color. Looks like a nice box. The spring set-up is different than the Ames boxes we use. 

So I ask, can we try it out? The answer was no, we have to buy it.  So my foreman tells him right out, there is no way that we are buying a set of tools without trying them, and that Ames has treated us very well over the past few months. With the slow home-buying market, we have reduced production, and Ames is only charging us half price.

The guy is supposed to be stopping in tomorrow, so we'll see if he brings a set that we can try out.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*What's on everyone's mind, I'm sure.*

It will be interesting to see if Ames owned Tape Tech pushes further to take business away from the Ames rental business...(which brings in more revenue long term).


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The guy wasn't a salesman for Ames, I guess his company buys the tools wholesale, and re-sells them. Regardless, he didn't show up today, so I guess we'll wait till monday.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

fr8train said:


> I would like to state up front that I work in a Modular Home Plant. We rent our tools from Ames.
> 
> Earlier this week a guy comes in and wants to sell us some Tape-Tec boxes. Brings in a brand-new in the box 12". So my foreman comes to me and asks me to look at it. So I do, looks almost identical to my Northstar boxes, just a diff color. Looks like a nice box. The spring set-up is different than the Ames boxes we use.
> 
> ...


 We also do modulars homes,would like to hear your time lines and procedures?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

George, did you mean from start to finish or just the finishing side of it?

The finishing is pretty straight forward


tape flats and legs w/ bazooka using Sheetrock's TufSet 45
tape coves with mudrunner using zoomaflex and tufset
1st coat flats w/ 7" box and tufset
2nd and 3rd coat flats w/ 10" & 12" boxes and easysand
off angle's are taped with ultraflex 425
beads get 3 coats
inside corners get 2 coats applied by hand
sanding is done with a porter cable power sander and vac


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

fr8train said:


> George, did you mean from start to finish or just the finishing side of it?
> 
> 
> The finishing is pretty straight forward
> ...


Tape flats and angles with bazooka,high denisty 90,light sand 90 7inch,regular mud for 10inch.Angles done with corner box with mud.Hard to get corners dry, Use 425 on all off angles,all ceilings are smooth.What is your time on tape to finish?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I never really timed it from start to finish, there are only 6 of us taping and finishing, so we work across multiple units at the same time. We run a coat in one unit, and then go on to another until the unit is dry, then we'll go back and hit it again.

I'll tell ya this, you haven't seen anyone run a bazooka until they have a setting compound in it, LOL. We use 45 min mud, but till it's been on and off the wall a few times, it really starts to get ugly.


----------

